# small applianvce branch circuit



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> Is it permisable to use one of the two small appliance branch circuits to feed the refrigerator in a single family dwelling kitchen. I have never done it but someone said that i could.. I have always installed a 15a dedicated branch circuit...


Yes, the small appliance branch circuit is actually supposed to supply the refrigeration equipment for a residential kitchen. The exception to this is if you run a dedicated circuit to the refrigerator.

Check out 210.52(B)(1) and the Exception #2 to that section.

Chris


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

raider1 said:


> Yes, the small appliance branch circuit is actually supposed to supply the refrigeration equipment for a residential kitchen. The exception to this is if you run a dedicated circuit to the refrigerator.
> 
> Check out 210.52(B)(1) and the Exception #2 to that section.
> 
> Chris


Also is permissible to install a rec installed in a cabinet to house a microwave and the rec is below the 20" requirement for counter top rec. But hidden inside a cabinet and the microwave is not fastened in place?


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

raider1 said:


> Yes, the small appliance branch circuit is actually supposed to supply the refrigeration equipment for a residential kitchen. The exception to this is if you run a dedicated circuit to the refrigerator.
> 
> Check out 210.52(B)(1) and the Exception #2 to that section.
> 
> Chris


Also, as a rule of thumb, when you rough out a kitchen do you always use one of the two circuits for the refrigerator??


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> Also is permissible to install a rec installed in a cabinet to house a microwave and the rec is below the 20" requirement for counter top rec. But hidden inside a cabinet and the microwave is not fastened in place?


Correct, provided that the microwave is not fastened in place and the receptacle is less than 20" above the countertop this would be permissible.

Chris


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> Also, as a rule of thumb, when you rough out a kitchen do you always use one of the two circuits for the refrigerator??


Me personally I run a dedicated 15 amp circuit for the fridge, unless the owner states it will be a mega fridge then I might run a dedicated 20 amp circuit. 

I personally don't like putting the fridge on the small appliance branch circuit, but that is just me.

Chris


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> Also, as a rule of thumb, when you rough out a kitchen do you always use one of the two circuits for the refrigerator??



I don't. With today's people using all sorts of appliances, I leave the two SABCs on the c'top. I run a dedicated 20 for the fridge.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> Also, as a rule of thumb, when you rough out a kitchen do you always use one of the two circuits for the refrigerator??


Sometimes I use one of them, I run 3-20 amp circuits in the kitchen. 2 for CT w or without fridge and one for the Micro and gas oven/range. 4 if you count the dining room.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> Is it permisable to use one of the two small appliance branch circuits to feed the refrigerator in a single family dwelling kitchen. I have never done it but someone said that i could.. I have always installed a 15a dedicated branch circuit...


no...

_210.52 (B)(1)
Exception No. 2: The receptacle outlet for refrigeration
equipment shall be permitted to be supplied from an individual​branch circuit rated 15 amperes or greater
_


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> no...
> 
> 210.52 (B)(1)
> Exception No. 2: The receptacle outlet for refrigeration
> ...


So, no, you can't use the 2 SABC to feed the refrigerator. I believe the exception is stating that you can use the 15 amp DBC in leu of the 2 SABC ?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> no...
> 
> _210.52 (B)(1)
> Exception No. 2: The receptacle outlet for refrigeration
> ...



Huh? Are you saying the fridge cannot be on the SABC?


*210.52(B) Small Appliances.*
(1) Receptacle Outlets Served. In the kitchen, pantry, breakfast room, dining room, or similar area of a dwelling unit, *the two or more 20-ampere small-appliance branch circuits* required by 210.11(C)(1) *shall serve* all wall and floor receptacle outlets covered by 210.52(A), all countertop outlets covered by 210.52(C), and* receptacle outlets for refrigeration equipment*.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Huh? Are you saying the fridge cannot be on the SABC?


No .I am saying it has to be an individual branch circuit rated 15 amperes or greater.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> No .I am saying it has to be an individual branch circuit rated 15 amperes or greater.


Lemme know where I can get breakers for a dwelling panel rated less than 15 amps. :whistling2::laughing:


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> No .I am saying it has to be an individual branch circuit rated 15 amperes or greater.


Or the fridge can be on one of the small appliance branch circuits.:thumbsup:

Chris


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Lemme know where I can get breakers for a dwelling panel rated less than 15 amps. :whistling2::laughing:


You can put a QO110 in a QO panel in a dwelling.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

480sparky said:


> I don't. With today's people using all sorts of appliances, I leave the two SABCs on the c'top. I run a dedicated 20 for the fridge.


As do I, and I also run a separate circuit to the dining rm. the 2 SABC's stay on the counter top, or in the cabinets for an island.

~Matt


----------

